# Rebuild of a 16' skiff (With Pics)



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

So I came across a marina in North Jersey selling off their rental crabbing skiffs after the owner of the marina had passed. I bought one for $200 with the title to rebuild. My plans were to gut the hull out, rebuild it into a center console with a new 50 etec on the back. Heres some pics from when I first brought it home and cut the floor out.
View media item 243
View media item 245
View media item 246
View media item 247


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

I cut the floor out and as expected, everything was rotted, floor, stringer, transom........But like I said, as expected.

View media item 248


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

The job for the rest of the summer was to grind, grind grind. Many sweaty days, itchy nights but I finally got it finished.

View media item 249
View media item 250


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Now that the grinding was all finished, I started the cutouts for the transom, stringer, and front bulkhead. My plan is to have a front casting platform that will sit flush with the top of the gunwhale. There was never a front bulkhead originally so I wanted to give the front a little more support for the platform. Heres some pics of the progress. This is as far as Ive gotten so far. Im going to be ordering 5 gallons of vinylester resin. I have plenty of biax cloth for the build.

View media item 252
View media item 251
disclaimer, the partial transom is just that, only partial just for the fit of the stringer. I have the rest cut out, just not pictured


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Big job! Coming along nice though.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't see any of the images.


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

jrgrady said:


> I uploaded them thru the site. Did I do something wrong?


Check the Privacy settings I cannot see them either.


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

jrgrady said:


> Wheres the privacy settings? I didnt see anything in the profile page


Jeez bro I'm new to this also you gotta go into your albums and set the privacy there


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

Lordechester said:


> Jeez bro I'm new to this also you gotta go into your albums and set the privacy there


Lol I'm terrible at this forum thing.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

If it's his privacy settings, why can I see the pics?


----------



## Lordechester (Sep 24, 2015)

HaMm3r said:


> If it's his privacy settings, why can I see the pics?


I have no clue....


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

jrgrady said:


> I dont know. I went into my privacy settings and everything said "all visitors" Theres no album privacy area. I'll just keep going on as I build this thing.


The photos were visable yesterday.. saw them, looks like a lot of work and coming along well... but today the photos are no longer visible


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

krash said:


> The photos were visable yesterday.. saw them, looks like a lot of work and coming along well... but today the photos are no longer visible


its not his privacy settings
something wrong with the image URL ?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes i see it now .....


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Whats everyones opinion here. I am doing the transom and there is a pretty good curve to it. My thinking was to do a core style and cut small pieces. My plan is to lay in the first layer and fill the cracks in with a micro balloon mixture, then the second layer of wood, fill those cracks in with the balloon mixture, then glass over everything for the final layer of glass. Also do you think my transom will be ok with the transom I have laid out? The original didnt have a full width transom, just a little wood for a 9.9. 


View media item 253


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

push the transom back straight(er) ? old rental boat with motor tilted up and hanging there forever ?
put relief cuts in your core material to bend one piece transom ??
stay away from wood in the transom if possible.
your new motor will determine transom height ?
looking good !


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't see em.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can see them now.

Ok as far as the transom goes, I have seen some that were slightly curved on purpose, and some that warped over the years. I would measure it all well, maybe use a contour guage, to see if it's exactly the same on both sides. If it warped then one side will most likely not match the other well. Once you figure that out you can move forward with a few options. This is just what I would do so take it with a grain of salt.

If the transom is supposed to be curved then you could use several thinner lamination to keep the core from pushing against the natural shape. Like 3 layers of 3/8" bonded together rather then one sheet of 3/4".

Most likely it is just warped, if so it needs to be straightened. You can get some 3/4" MDF, double it up and put it behind the transom as a brace to screw to and straighten everything up nicely.

Either way don't piece together the transom, it should be solid from one side to the other for maximum strength, if not it will develop stress cracks very quickly.


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I can see them now.
> 
> Ok as far as the transom goes, I have seen some that were slightly curved on purpose, and some that warped over the years. I would measure it all well, maybe use a contour guage, to see if it's exactly the same on both sides. If it warped then one side will most likely not match the other well. Once you figure that out you can move forward with a few options. This is just what I would do so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input. I will try to measure both sides to see if they are equal. As far as coring the transom, my plan was to use a polyester filler to fill in between the pieces so that when dry, it forms a bond to make it one again. The filler is designed to be structural. My whole thought process is that when things are cored, they are ultimately stronger. If I were to make it one piece transom and do relief cuts, wouldnt that have the same strength as several smaller pieces. My only thinking on the smaller pieces would be improper bonding surface with the curve in the transom. I also see your point on using 3/8 which flexes more than 3/4. I'm gonna sleep on this for a bit. Im beginning my glassing after I get back from Florida next week.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

firecat1981 said:


> I can see them now.


Now that everyone else can see the pics, I can't. How weird is that?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I can see pics of a 60's model Thunderbird cathedral hull in the albums section. My dad bought a similar one new with a 90hp Johnson on when I was a kid.

They go by Formula now.

http://www.formulaboats.com/history/

It was also the boat in Flipper

http://www.omc-boats.org/cole.html


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Spent the last few days glassing the new transom in, and stringer in. I decided to make a bilge so I could put a pump in. Heres some progress pics.

View media item 255


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't see any of your pics now


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

View media item 240
View media item 241
View media item 242


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

anytide said:


> push the transom back straight(er) ? old rental boat with motor tilted up and hanging there forever ?
> put relief cuts in your core material to bend one piece transom ??
> stay away from wood in the transom if possible.
> your new motor will determine transom height ?
> looking good !


how'd you see the pics? I still can't see them!


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Today I had a few hours and with this warm weather in November, I'm hustling getting things going. I coated the underside of the floor and let that sit for a bit then dry fitted the floor pieces. I then designed the console around a 9 gallon fuel tank and a battery box. I started that but I'm still thinking about it. For the casting platform, I decided after looking at pictures on here yesterday that I'm going to make ribs across the area. It should give me good structure and be light. As far as using wood in this whole project, I'm no expert on new age materials and this is how I was taught in a glass shop I worked at when I was younger.

I'm obviously having trouble with pics so I'm going to try a different way this time. How does everyone post images in there threads.

View media item 239
View media item 257


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good to me J! Be sure to seal that would with resin to keep water out!

I use Photobucket for pictures. It is a huge PITA to do from a cell phone but ezzy peazy on a PC.


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

So I'll say this.....The advantage of working third shift is that I am home during the day. Disadvantage is that I dont sleep well at all because all I want to do is work on the boat. Started the ribs today. I'm concerned with the weight thats why I'm doing the rib design. This should be plenty strong and provide ample storage underneath for life jackets, etc.....

View media item 256


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I like the front deck support jr - what kind of access are you planning? Open bulkhead or a hatch?


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

yobata said:


> I like the front deck support jr - what kind of access are you planning? Open bulkhead or a hatch?



I am planning a hatch in the face of the bulkhead.


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Had a couple hours before work this afternoon so I played around with the front casting platform. Got it all cut out and fitted. I'm really liking the way this is coming together. The fuel tank and battery box will be in this week so I can do a final set on my console and decide where my pvc tube wire chase is going to be. Then everything comes out, wire chase goes in and I can finally set the floor and glass everything in place. 

View media item 270
View media item 271
View media item 272
My thinking on the front casting deck is that I'm going to need a complete perimeter for the deck to sit on, not just the supports that are pictured above. Reason is I'm flush mounting the deck so it is actually going to sit inside the hull and be flush with the top of the gunwhale.


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Heres an update on where I'm at. 

View media item 463
View media item 462
View media item 468
9 gallon tank, battery box and wire chase is fitted. I made a thickened resin mix which you can see oozing down the side of the hull. I thickened it up more and redid the floor joints. Lesson learned.


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

View media item 465
View media item 464
View media item 466
Glassed the floor down with 2 layers of 1708 running up the side of the hull, then 1.5 oz across the floor itself. Steady rollin as I continue to glass tomorrow.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude,

You're doing fine.. No need to put composite into your build.. Just seal up and holes that you drill with quality caulk (Boat Life "Life Seal" or 3M 5200 or lighter) and you'll be fine..

West Epoxy Systems has a wonderful online tutorial that, while made for epoxy layups, will serve you well for a poly layup.

I applaud your efforts!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Did you seal the underside of your floor?


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

yobata said:


> Did you seal the underside of your floor?


Yes, it is all coated with the vinylester resin.


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

View media item 472
View media item 471
View media item 470
Today, I faired the front compartment floor to smooth it out. I rolled it with Interlux bilgecote white before I put the casting platform on. I mounted the casting deck and put in a thickened resin to connect it to the hull sides. Thats about it for today. I'm very happy with how the build is coming along.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice! Keep it up!


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Moving right along. Yesterday was brutal with wind gusts and wind chills in the teens. Good news is I was able to keep the work area kinda warm in order to lay down some resin. Ordered my new 2016 ETEC 50 today and things are progressing nicely. Heres some porn

View media item 536
View media item 537
View media item 538
View media item 539


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that's a long way from the original mess

I don't know why they can't see pictures. I can on my phone. What I hate is the picture of a cat that say the photo not available


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Man that's a long way from the original mess
> 
> I don't know why they can't see pictures. I can on my phone. What I hate is the picture of a cat that say the photo not available


I download the pics into the sites media files now so everyone should see them now.


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Resin, resin and more resin. It was warm this weekend so I took advantage and opened up the curtains and got to work. I glassed the inside of the console, then glassed the console to the floor. Then I added my last layer of glass to the entire floor so now that is ready for finishing and nonskid. 

View media item 566
View media item 567
View media item 568
View media item 571
The next day I laid out the casting platform glass and started wetting that out. After rolling the air out which was excessive and time consuming, the end result was awesome. I did three layers of 1708 on the casting deck. It overlaps the sides so it acts like a cap too. 

View media item 569
View media item 570


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm still undecided on whether I want to go with a cooler swing back seat or just a single pedestal chair behind the console. I have a friend who says that his cooler seat is always getting moldy and smells inside and that he never uses it. On the other hand, this boat will only be used by 2 people max so its not like I need the extra seating. Today Im going to finish the major glassing and glass the outside of the console. Steering is getting ordered this week and I'm going to start finishing the casting deck and main deck for primer and paint (nonskid)


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Spent the day glassing the outside of the console, and starting the fairing process on the casting deck and transom. The console is average but its glassed and finished. The major glass work is finished. Now its just little repairs and touchups. The console is going to have to be worked good as I want that perfect. I also added a bilge block to screw a bilge pump to. It's the little things.......

View media item 572
View media item 573
View media item 574
View media item 575


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Started the fairing and sanding process. Transoms looking good. I'm just going to start at the back and work my way forward with the sanding. Theres just no easy way or shortcut to do this and do it right. I'm going to spend a good amount of time on the console as I want that flawless. Heres some pics. 

View media item 578
View media item 580
View media item 579
View media item 581


----------

